
Browsing the web on an iPad stinks–and Apple likes it that way - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/03/browsing-the-web-on-an-ipad-stinks-and-apple-likes-it-that-way/
======
tzs
Almost all the times I have trouble with a website on iPad it is due to
idiotic things on the part of the website, such as forbidding resizing,
implementing their own scrolling instead of letting the browser handle it, and
other such atrocities.

------
manicdee
TL;DR: There is no reasoning or logic in this article, only a rationalisation
that because a site works on a desktop browser on a 1900x1080 screen, it
should work just as well on a 1024 x 768 screen, and if the site doesn't work
the same it must be the browser at fault.

------
jeffehobbs
This article is an embarassing conflict of interest.

